# Buyer's Guide to Hay Equipment for Compact Tractors



## TractorToolsDirect (Feb 27, 2014)

The Iowa State University Extension and Outreach Office highlighted information from our Buyer's Guide to Compact Tractor Hay Equipment. Here is the link. In it we discuss everything from mowers, rakes, tedders, and balers to horsepower and other tractor requirements. The article focuses on baling on the small-acreage farm. We have found that many small farm operators don't even know that it is possible to bale hay with their compact tractors. Hopefully this article will shed some light on the issue and bring haying independence and sustainability to more small farms.

http://www.extension.iastate.edu/smallfarms/content/buyers-guide-hay-equipment#


----------

